# تقنية Mobile WiMax



## ًwimax (9 يونيو 2010)

الإخوة الأعزاء أعضاء الملتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اعذروني على الانقطاع الطويل عن المساهمات نظرا لبعض الظروف الخارجة عن إرادتي 
هذه المرة قد أتيتكم بملف رائع عن تقنية الMobile WiMax أو IEEE802.16e
التي تعتبر من أحدث التقنيات الموجودة حاليا في العالم 
هذه الملفات تم تنزيلها من منتدى الواي ماكس Wimax Forum
أرجو أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع ومشكورين على الدعم المتواصل والتفاعل الكبير الذي أصبح يحظي به هذا القسم (قسم الاتصالات) 
اضغط للتحميل 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/10219683/Mobile_WiMAX.rar.html


----------



## عماد الكبير (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى xamiw على الملفات الروعة وبارك الله فيك واين الردود وحتى كلمة شكرا على الاقل لتشجيع العضو على التفاعل بعد ذللك واجرك على الله يا اخى xamiw وشكرا ..


----------



## ًwimax (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي عماد على ردك الطيب وأنا كما قلت الغرض هو أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع ، وأجرنا نحتسبه على الله، ودعواتكم لي بالتوفيق في حياتي العملية


----------



## eng.maem (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور علي هذا الموضوع الحيوي


----------



## العبادي_079 (13 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور أخوي WiMAX والله يعطيك الف عافيه , أقتربت نهاية الGSM*


----------



## الصهباني (13 يونيو 2010)

شكراً على جهدك. والأحلى في الموضوع أنه باللغة الإنجليزية.


----------



## bull -run (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع . وفقك الله


----------



## golden hunter (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااا على مجهودك


----------



## * AishA * (17 يوليو 2010)

..waaaw 
... thank u
​


----------



## aboumeriem (18 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع . وفقك الله*​


----------



## مهندس الغد1 (6 يونيو 2011)

افيدوني في كيفية عمل او تخطيط لشبكة واي ماكس


----------



## مهندس الغد1 (6 يونيو 2011)

افيدوني في كيفية عمل او تخطيط شبكة واي ماكس


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## eng_jamal (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ونفع بعلمك الناس أجمعين


----------



## أسد القدس (15 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد(طالب هندسة) (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## an_isma43 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ايها المبدع WImax


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

مششششششششششككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## hiraan2007 (31 يناير 2014)

مشكور أخي !


----------



## ahmedabohany (10 مارس 2014)

رائع رائع رائع


----------

